# Maltese as Service Dogs



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Does anyone know what types of "service" do Maltese dogs generally provide when they are trained as service dogs? I know that retailers are not supposed to ask that question, due to the ADA act, but I was curious. I know that there are Maltese service dogs, but I didn't know what type of care they provided as compared to the larger dogs.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

Just a few I can think of: seizure alert dogs, alert dogs for hearing impaired people, companions to people with severe anxiety in public...


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I think they could preform many service functions. At the hosptial I work at we have sevice dogs visit three times a week. In all honesty, all they do is visit and provide companionship. The patients absolutey love it! I have decided to enroll Frankie in a service dog class in the spring. I am looking forward to it!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Mar 4 2010, 12:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=892239


> I have decided to enroll Frankie in a service dog class in the spring. I am looking forward to it![/B]


That sounds fantastic. Please post about how the classes go, I'd love to hear what they're like.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I've seen small dogs as service dogs too,even saw one w/ a little vest w/ pockets where the owner had an inhailer and meds. My neighbors have had dogs of all sizes for alerting that people are at the door in case they don't se the flashing door light.They're deaf so there are lights in rooms that flash if someone rings the door bell. The doorbell will make a noise to let the ringer know it's working.
I think they serve such a wonderful purpose,one kiss is worth a 100 doctor visits!


----------



## rozporter (Apr 12, 2008)

I have a neighbor with a small dog who is her hearing dog. 
Personally I was thinking of enrolling biscuit in classes so that I could take him into nursing homes or rehab hospitals because he has never met anyone he doesn't like. His only fault is that he thinks he can take on big dogs and will bark and growl and bite at them given the chance. There is a local training facility near me but I haven't taken the time to go yet.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Mar 3 2010, 11:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=892239


> I think they could preform many service functions. At the hosptial I work at we have sevice dogs visit three times a week. In all honesty, all they do is visit and provide companionship. The patients absolutey love it! I have decided to enroll Frankie in a service dog class in the spring. I am looking forward to it![/B]


Oh, I think that is a therapy dog. A service dog is a totally different thing. A therapy dog visits sick/elderly. A service dog is a working dog that provides a service to a specific person who may have a physical or mental disability.


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Mar 4 2010, 05:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=892274


> QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Mar 3 2010, 11:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=892239





> I think they could preform many service functions. At the hosptial I work at we have sevice dogs visit three times a week. In all honesty, all they do is visit and provide companionship. The patients absolutey love it! I have decided to enroll Frankie in a service dog class in the spring. I am looking forward to it![/B]


Oh, I think that is a therapy dog. A service dog is a totally different thing. A therapy dog visits sick/elderly. A service dog is a working dog that provides a service to a specific person who may have a physical or mental disability.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yep, you are right. In my neck of the woods a CGC title will get you into some of the area nursing homes as a therapy dog. Here is a link to a government document giving more info on Service Dogs.


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Mar 3 2010, 11:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=892239


> I think they could preform many service functions. At the hosptial I work at we have sevice dogs visit three times a week. In all honesty, all they do is visit and provide companionship. The patients absolutey love it! I have decided to enroll Frankie in a service dog class in the spring. I am looking forward to it![/B]


Just a thought. I know that some hotels that don't allow small dogs will allow a service dog. If you enroll your dog in a service dog class is he/she then considered a service dog and you can take him/her with you even though they're not technically "servicing"? I know its a stupid questions and I don't want to sound like I'm making light of the service these wonderful animals provide, but I was just wondering. 

My in-laws who are a bit hard of hearing and live with us rely on Bianca quite a bit and she does help them out to let them know when the tea kettle is whistleing and they're in the other room and other small things like that and we do travel with them and have never been able to take her with us so I was just wondering.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Just what does it take for a dog to become a therapy dog? I was thinking of Archie and Ava because they are my socialites.....they like people...although they don't always care for strangers touching them right away - is there a class to help with that?


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Mar 4 2010, 10:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=892308


> Just what does it take for a dog to become a therapy dog? I was thinking of Archie and Ava because they are my socialites.....they like people...although they don't always care for strangers touching them right away - is there a class to help with that?[/B]



I would be interested in knowing too. I have a sister who works in a nursing home and a daughter who also works in a hospital while in nursing school. I would love to get Bianca and Bitsy involved. They've never met a person they don't like.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

A therapy dog is certified with either Delta Pet or TDI. They must pass a test (and you can usually take a prep class with the test at the end). This allows your dog to visit in hospitals, nursing homes, schools, etc. Your dog provides companionship to people in these environments. 

A service dog gives assistance to someone with a disability as defined in the Americans with Disabilities Act. That means the person handling the dog has a disability. 

A therapy dog is NOT a service dog and does not have the same privileges a service dog does. 

Toy dogs are commonly used as hearing ear dogs, medical alert dogs (seizure alert, diabetes, etc.), helper dogs (pick things up for the owner), etc. 

If you do not have a disability then you do not have a service dog. If you pretend to have a service dog, it is illegal and you are potentially making things more difficult for people who do depend on their dog's assistance to get through their day.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

http://www.deltasociety.org/Page.aspx?pid=259

http://www.tdi-dog.org/


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (JMM @ Mar 4 2010, 10:15 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=892315


> A therapy dog is certified with either Delta Pet or TDI. They must pass a test (and you can usually take a prep class with the test at the end). This allows your dog to visit in hospitals, nursing homes, schools, etc. Your dog provides companionship to people in these environments.
> 
> A service dog gives assistance to someone with a disability as defined in the Americans with Disabilities Act. That means the person handling the dog has a disability.
> 
> ...


Thanks, that is exactly what she needed to know. I'll pass the info along.


----------



## doggybow (Nov 7, 2009)

Maltese are so wonderful at therapy work. I have a friend that is a special education teacher at a public school. She used to bring her Maltese to school with her, having her Maltese there helped the children while they were there to relax and feel more comfortable to learn. It was so special, she is now passed away...but she touched many lives when she lived :heart:


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (JMM @ Mar 4 2010, 09:15 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=892315


> A therapy dog is certified with either Delta Pet or TDI. They must pass a test (and you can usually take a prep class with the test at the end). This allows your dog to visit in hospitals, nursing homes, schools, etc. Your dog provides companionship to people in these environments.
> 
> A service dog gives assistance to someone with a disability as defined in the Americans with Disabilities Act. That means the person handling the dog has a disability.
> 
> ...



I agree with that completely. Pretending you have a service dog, is no different than pretending you need to use the handicap parking space or pretending you need disability benefits.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Who gives this test??? And where can one sign up for a class?? I think it would be fasinating to be able to take Archie and Ava to hospitals, rehabs, etc.....to bring joy to patients. What exactly are the Delta Pet or TDI.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Read the links on page 1 of this thread.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

As far as I am concerned they are ALL "therapy" dogs :wub:


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

The requirements for a Therapy dog can vary from region to region. In my area passing a CGC test is enough to be allowed to do visits at some of the nursing homes. In order to visit in the local hospital, passing a Delta Society test is necessary. Some hospitals want you to have TDI certification. What helped me was to find a really good trainer in my area who has alot of experience with the care facilities here. She really helped me understand what we needed to do to accomplish our goals.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Mar 4 2010, 06:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=892274


> QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Mar 3 2010, 11:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=892239





> I think they could preform many service functions. At the hosptial I work at we have sevice dogs visit three times a week. In all honesty, all they do is visit and provide companionship. The patients absolutey love it! I have decided to enroll Frankie in a service dog class in the spring. I am looking forward to it![/B]


Oh, I think that is a therapy dog. A service dog is a totally different thing. A therapy dog visits sick/elderly. A service dog is a working dog that provides a service to a specific person who may have a physical or mental disability.
[/B][/QUOTE]

My Cameo was a certified in "animal assisted therapy." She was certified by Happy Tails which was a regional group in ATL. They made it very clear that it was not the same as being a service dog and if we tried to pretend that our dogs were "service dogs" we would be kicked out of the program because it would be a violation of ethics. 

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Mar 7 2010, 07:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=893283


> Who gives this test??? And where can one sign up for a class?? I think it would be fasinating to be able to take Archie and Ava to hospitals, rehabs, etc.....to bring joy to patients. What exactly are the Delta Pet or TDI.[/B]


Pat, doing this with Cameo was the most fun I ever had volunteering and you would love it. Both Archie and Ava would be wonderful candidates. :wub: 

I plan to get involved with it with Cadie because I am sure she would be awesome at it as well. Sadly, Cadeau does not have the temperment for it (too tightly wound). Cacia might though. :wub2:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm going through intermediate obedience classes with Tessa right now and once we finish advanced and CGC, we're going to test at a hospital locally that has a wonderful therapy dog program. Tessa has the outgoing disposition and is so good with strangers - it would be wonderful for people - especially sick kids - to see a 3 legged dog as a therapy dog.


----------

